# Glass fibre restorer



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thought some of you may be interested.
Our Van a "La Strada" , similar in construction to the Autosleeeper Clubman etc is basically a Glass fibre box stuck onto a Merc chassis.
Being 6 yrs old the coloured gel coat has started to suffer from UV exposure. 
In an attempt to restore the situation I am using Poli Glow which is apparently what you use if you have a fibre glass boat.

It seems to be doing the trick and is a lot cheaper than the alternative re-spray. But it is B hard work with the cleaning and surface preparation.
Its taken about two days so far and I have applied three coats of Poli Glow with only another three to go.

Steve


----------

